# Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis



## Oliver1978 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde und Profis da draußen,

Bitte gebt mir Euren Rat. Ich habe mir mittlerweile als sehr ambitionierter Wiedereinsteiger so manche Spinnruten zugelegt und mich immer wieder. Auch von den Händlern durch irgendwie zu Lösungen leiten lassen, die nicht wirklich in meinem Sinne - sondern in dem der Händler war - zum Teil sicher legitim, aber darum geht es nicht - sondern soll nur kurz meinen Beweggrund nennen, mich viel eher auf Euch zu verlassen - und dem Vorschlag... Gehe einfach zum nächsten Händler und lasse Dich beraten ein Stück weit zuvorkommen.

Zur Rute. Grundsätzlich soll und muss sie nicht unbedingt teuer oder preisintensiv sein, darf es aber dann falls die Langlebigkeit, Qualität und vor allem Funktion dadurch merklich zunimmt... Somit bitte also erstmal ohne Rücksicht auf den Preis eine gute Empfehlung.

Zielfische: Große Zander, Hauptsächlich aber HECHT und nochmal HECHT - evtl. auch mal ausnahmsweise kampfstarke, mit dem Kopf schlagende andere Raubfische an den Bodden oder  kleine bis mittlere Welse

Gewässer: Flüssen mit mittlerer Strömung, Neckar bei Heilbronn, evtl. auch mal am Rhein. Große Seen wie der Brombachsee, eigentlich nicht vom Boot aus.

Methoden und Köder: Zu 80% Crankbaits die ich ein ganz klein wenig durch twitchen ärgern möchte beim Einholen. Größen und Gewichte entsprechend den Ködern, die man für mittlere Hechte einsetzt... Also schon auch mal große Köder mit bis zu 40-50 Gramm Eigengewicht oder notfalls mehr. Wäre schön, wenn sie auch mal deutlich weniger gut wirft und führt (lange, schlanke Zanderwobbler). Zusätzlich würde ich gerne auch hin und wieder tote Köderfische an der Pose, vielleicht auch mal auf Grund damit Fischen wollen... Die Empfehlungen sollen aber auf das Wobblern abzielen falls es sich nicht beides vereinbaren lassen sollte...

Sonstiges: Wie gesagt sollte die Rute robust und hochwertig sein. Ich möchte keine Angst wie bei einer Okuma One Rod haben, dass mir der Blank bricht wenn ich mal ganz leicht wo dagegen boxe. Tendenziell soll die Rute so straff wie möglich, aber dennoch so viel Aktion wie möglich zeigen, progressive Aktion wäre toll.

So, und nun würde ich mich über eure Erfahrungen super freuen und sehr dankbar sein. Ich möchte mir die Rute zumGeburtstag als etwas "Besonderes" gönnen... Deshalb auch bitte auch gleich eine Empfehlung zu einer geeigneten Rolle dazu...

Lieben Dank und viele Grüße!

Oliver


----------



## Nickinho (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

moin oliver, schau dir mal die an...

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Taipan-Kamasu-Lure

und als rolle ne gute shimano rarenium wenn du nicht ganz soviel ausgeben magst...

lg,

nick

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*



Nickinho schrieb:


> moin oliver, schau dir mal die an...
> 
> http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Taipan-Kamasu-Lure
> 
> ...



Lustig, an die Rute dachte ich spontan auch sofort, schon  während des Lesens vom Beitrag des TEs.


----------



## Nickinho (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Ansonsten alternative aber teurer die Hearty Rise Predator H....auch ein geiles Stöckchen 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1978 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Ganz lieben Dank schon, ich habe mir die Rute angesehen (Video) und die Eckdaten gelesen...

Weitere Fragen dazu...

Ich habe ja zum Gummifischen die Abu Rocksweeper Nano mit 15-50g in 2,7m Länge. Würde sich der Einsatzbereich mit der Taipan deutlich abheben und diesen erweitern? Ich dachte ja, mit einer Gummifischrute wird nicht Ideal mit Wobbler gefischt und diese Ruten müssten weicher sein? Ist aber nur geglaubtes Wissen 

Wirft die Rute auch wirklich so kleine Wobbler noch gut und führt diese mit ständigem, federnden Gegendruck und arbeitet beim Drill noch gut mit, d.h. Schluckt und ermüdet den Fisch bei Kopfschlägen?


Die Rute liest sich wirklich total super. Falls ihr auch die Shimano Biomaster Select Shad oder die Yasei für Hecht kennt... Welche Rute würdet ihr für mittlere bis größere, aber auch leichtere und dafür lange Zanderwobbler wählen?

Letzte Frage zur Rute... Wäre diese auch gut um mal mit Köderfisch an der Pose zu fischen oder zu steif dazu???

GLG von einem lieben Angelerkollegen!

Oliver


----------



## Nickinho (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*



Oliver1978 schrieb:


> Ganz lieben Dank schon, ich habe mir die Rute angesehen (Video) und die Eckdaten gelesen...
> 
> Weitere Fragen dazu...
> 
> ...



also...

...ich Fische selber die Rocke nano 902 auf " zander " und finde jigköpfe ab 21g + 12,5cm gufi geht noch voll in Ordnung aber alles drüber wird schon grenzwertig und finde sie dann zu wapplig in der Spitze. daher nehme ich die Rocke gar nicht für größere wobbler oder jerkbaits, dass wiederrum könntest du problemlos mit der taipan, da sie wohl noch deutlich kraftreserven nach oben hat. für kleine shads oder wobbler iaz wohl die rocke besser aber nach obenhin, was du in deinem spektrum andecken möchtest empfiehlt sich die taipan besser.

lg,

nick 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*



> Zusätzlich würde ich gerne auch hin und wieder tote Köderfische an der Pose, vielleicht auch mal auf Grund damit Fischen wollen...


Für diesen Zweck holst Du Dir besser noch eine andere Rute - ich persönlich wöllt kein halbpfündiges Rotauge nebst entsprechendem Blei an ner steifen, mittelschweren Spinnrute rausfeuern wollen.

Die wäre mir dazu a) deutlich zu kurz, b) deutlich zu schwach und c) deutlich zu hart.

Kleine Barsch- und Zanderköfis gehen an so ner Spinne vielleicht noch einigermaßen zum Ansitzen. 

Aber alles,was den Namen "Hecht-Köfi" verdient hat, dürfte die Rute qualitätsunabhängig gnadenlos beim Werfen überlasten. Denn da kommen inklusive Blei mindestens 100 g+ sehr schnell zusammen (eher deutlich mehr - richtige Hecht-Köfis fangen bei mir persönlich ab 20 cm Länge überhaupt erst an).

Für diesen Zweck würde ich mich daher nach ner guten und günstigen Karpfenrute zwischen 2,5 und 3lbs Testkurve umschauen. Da gibts für wenig Geld viel Taugliches.


----------



## Primsfischer (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Kann dir nur die Quantum Hypercast Pro Tour Spin mit 70g WG und 2,70m empfehlen. Damit kannst du super wobbeln und ich persönlich benutze diese Rute sehr gern zum aktiven Angeln mit Köfi und zum Ansitzen mit der Pose.
Das Teil hat auch richtig Power, hab sie vor 2Wochen notgedrungen zum Schwimmbrotangeln zweckentfremden und einen 9kg Karpfen direkt vor einem Busch und Seerosenfeld gehakt. Also hab ich mit fast komplett geschlossener Bremse gegenhalten müssen und das Ding macht echt einen guten Job.
Optisch übrigens auch ziemlich gelungen, verhältnismäßig leicht und für gut 60€ zu haben. 
Als Rolle einfach irgend ein übliches Shimano oder Quantum Modell (Exage, Aernos, Trax, etc.....)
MfG


----------



## ein Angler (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Hi
Eine zu Deiner Suche passende Rute ist die Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g. Sie ist eine Rute die viel verträgt aber auch feinfühlig ist. Einfach unschlagbar im WG bei gleichzeitiger Fun Aktion. Selbst Rocke #d.
Andreas


----------



## bazawe (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Meine  Hechtallroundrute ist eine Sportex Kev-Pike, die wird auch mal als Naturköder oder Schlepprute missbraucht und das schon seit ca. 15 Jahren.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Bassey (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Ich habe auch nach einer für alles gesucht :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285640

Wegen Tests und auch Boardiemeinungen habe ich mich für die Quantum Smoke 55 entschieden, dazu die Rolle Quantum Smoke Spin 25.
Die Rute gibt es auch noch mit der netten WG Angabe von 7-75 Gramm, aber da würde ich dann mal die Leute sprechen lassen, welche sie haben und eben was dazu sagen können.


----------



## Oliver1978 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo nochmals und lieben Dank für die Antworten,

ich habe mir die Empfehlungen alle angeschaut und würde darunter sicher auch die passende Rute finden. Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich nun doch etwas verwirrt bin und ich zudem jetzt doch noch beim lokalen Händler wenige Ruten begrapscht habe... 

Bitte Eure konkrete Empfehlung aus folgenden Varianten oder aber den Hinweis, dass diese alle nicht ideal sind (bitte nicht vergessen, ich suche die Rute zum Wobblerfischen und evtl. Blinker sowie ganz große Spinner... Nicht zum Gummifischen!) 

- Shimano Biomaster Select Shad mit 45-135g WG und rund 2,6m
- Shimano Yasei Pike Spinning, entweder mit 20-60g oder die 40-120g meine ich??
- Die von auch empfohlene Hearty Rise?
- Eine Shimano Lesath (Modell 2014) mit 40-80g? (Zu teuer eigentlich)
- Die zuerst bei den empfohlene Japanrute?


Habt ihr da fürs Wobblern eine klare Auswahl?

LG


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Ich bin mit meiner Sportex Styx T mehr als zufrieden.

Lädt sich ab ca. 40 g auf, geht oben raus bis 120 g und ist affenschnell. 

Hat auch mit großen Spinnern und Spinnerbaits keinerlei Probleme.

Zudem merkt man jederzeit ganz genau, was der Köder gerade macht.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

ich hab die Yasei Pike 120gr. 
bin sehr zufrieden. macht was sie soll. Wurfgewicht stimmt meiner Meinung.
ideal für Köder zw. 60-75 gr. Länge von 2,50 ist ideal für Boot und Ufer!
Fische mit Stationärrolle Wobbler und Jerks!
klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Tino34 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> ich hab die Yasei Pike 120gr.
> bin sehr zufrieden. macht was sie soll. Wurfgewicht stimmt meiner Meinung.
> ideal für Köder zw. 60-75 gr. Länge von 2,50 ist ideal für Boot und Ufer!
> Fische mit Stationärrolle Wobbler und Jerks!
> klare Kaufempfehlung



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingsstock für Wobbler und GuFi! Ist in meinen Augen das wonach du suchst! Die Select Shad würde ich dazu nicht nehmen, ist ja, wie der Name sagt, für andere Zwecke konzipiert!


----------



## ein Angler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingsstock für Wobbler und GuFi! Ist in meinen Augen das wonach du suchst! Die Select Shad würde ich dazu nicht nehmen, ist ja, wie der Name sagt, für andere Zwecke konzipiert!




Dem muss ich widersprechen wer auch Spaß am Drill haben möchte kommt an der Biomaster nicht vorbei.


----------



## Greenmile1 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

quantum smoke 7-75 gr. kannste alle deine vorhaben prima mit abdecken ob gummi oder wobbler die rute ist wie gemacht dafür


----------



## Sherminator (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Um nochmal ein anderes Eisen ins Feuer zu werfen:

http://www.dam.de/?q=de/steelpower-red-extrem-spin-rute

Ich nutze jetztz seit 2 Jahren diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden gibt es teilweise für kleines Geld hat ein super Transportmaß und lässt sich auch an den schmalsten läufen gut werfen.


Selbst die 2er Mepps lassen sich damit zielgenau werfen und führen.


----------



## Mefomaik (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Ich würde auch die yasei vorschlagen,preis-leistung ist immer gut!Selber nehm ich die Speedmaster bx in xh also 50-100g WG!Top Hecht Allroundrute wie ic finde sie ist leicht hat Power und auch schick!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche eine passende Hechtrute - Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge von den Profis*

Die beste Empfehlung die es gibt und die hat Jahrzehntelang oder Jahrhundertelang funktioniert. 
Suche dir nen guten Angelgerätehändler!!
Hör dich mal um wo die anderne so kaufen. Geh hinevtl mit nen  Angler der dort öfters einkauft werde da vorstellig und lass dich einfach beraten. Nimm verschiedene Ruten in die Hand- schraub verschiedene Rolle dran, vergleiche und suche die Rute die dir passt.  
Sag was und wo du angeln willst. Wie hoch dein Budget ist und redet miteinander. Ich genieße es in Angelgeschäften und besonders Motorradläden einzukaufen, fachsimpeln, blöd daherreden usw. Ich habe da schon viel gelernt, kennengelernt, Kontakte geknüpft usw. 
Nimm dir Zeit mit das kann Stunden dauern, evtl musst du ne Nacht drüber schlafen und wieder hingehen. Du musst dich mit der Angel wohlfühlen, kein anderer
Angel kaufen ist für "Männer" wie Schuhe kaufen für Frauen. 
Die meisten Angeln werden nicht gekauft weil man sie wirklich braucht sondern weil man sich was gönnt.  

Mach dir keinen Streß drauß, genieße es vielmehr!! 
Ich habe so etwa 25 bis 35 Angeln, Rollen usw daheim- angle auch lange genug- werde mir aber wohl in nächster Zeit noch ne neue Wallerrute mit Rolle holen. 
Was ich dir sagen will? Internet mir allseinen Shops, Foren usw ist wirklich gut- nutze sie ja selbst- aber der Händler vor Ort ist wenn es um Beratung usw. geht unersetzbar. Preislich zwar meist im ersten Augenschein evtl etwas teurer,da kann er oft nicht mithalten. Wenn aber was kaputt geht, reklamiert werden muss usw. Dann ist ein guter Händler vor Ort einfach sein Geld wert.       
Probiers mal aus.


----------

